# Another Lawyer Joke, or the Truth In Disguise



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A very successful lawyer parked his 
brand-new Lexus in front of his office, 
ready to show it off to his colleagues. 

As he got out, a truck passed too close 
and completely tore off the door on the 
driver's side. The lawyer immediately 
grabbed his cell phone, dialed 911, and 
within minutes a policeman pulled up. 

Before the officer had a chance to ask 
questions, the lawyer started screaming 
hysterically. His Lexus, which he had just 
picked up the day before, was completely 
ruined and would never be the same, no 
matter what the body shop did to it. 

When the lawyer finally wound down from 
his ranting and raving, the officer shook his 
head in disgust and disbelief. "I can't believe 
how materialistic you lawyers are," he said.
"You are so focused on your possessions 
that you don't notice anything else." 

"How can you say such a thing?" asked the 
lawyer. The cop replied, "Don't you know that 
your left arm is missing from the shoulder down? 
It must have been torn off when the truck hit you." 

"My God!" screamed the lawyer. "Where's my Rolex?" 

Nick :smoking:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------

